# Baby tiger oscar has ick!



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

For about 3 days now,my baby oscar has had ich. The ich medicine wont work,even though i know that its not needed.The tank never had a heater so i took out the heater from my 30 gallon and its been runing all day so the water is really warm.I hope this works because im all outta stress coat to do a water change,and aquarium salt until i go to the store. Anyone know other treatments or will this work?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Keeping the temperature at about 86-89 degrees Farenheit, as well as adding a little aquarium salt, will cure the ich soon. Keep the temperature up for about two weeks after all signs of ich have gone away. 

Also, it really would be a good idea for you to invest in another heater. Tropical fish really do need heated water to be healthy, and colder temperatures might have contributed to the oscar getting ich in the first place. 

I hope the little guy (or girl) gets better soon!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm sure that without a heater did cause it, because he is a tropical fish and needs the warmth. without it, stresses the fish and that reduces immune system.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have no idea what is being asked here? What meds won't work? If you feel meds or salt and temp are out, what is it you expect? One way is a med, one way is a natural way....if both of those are out then I guess it is just a matter of time for your fish to die if you're not going to do anything. 3 days and not action to date....guessing it wont be long now.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep meds salt warmth.Thats all that will work.If you dont use any of those the parasites will win the battle.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Cant remember exactly what meds but they did nothing to cure the ick.The ick is now gone,i added aquarium salt after doing a 50% water change and it ended up going away after 2-3 days.Now my blue channel cat has it and im doing the same procedure again and im gonna be getting a heater soon.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

That's good! Having the heater will get rid of the ich as well as prevent it from coming back again.


----------

